# Lisbon July 25-27



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

I will be in Lisbon, July 25-27. I would be interested in meeting with a lawyer, a solicitor or an architect, if you know good ones, before I leave on the 28 to explore Central Portugal, in search of a house to buy. I am really not wealthy, but I could use a bit of advice.

If you, yourself (user of this forum) will have some free time and might be tempted to meet with me, I will gladly invite you for lunch. 

About me: A 45 years old Canadian man, who's been living in the former Soviet Union for the last 15 years, mostly in the Caucasus, but also in Russia. I've worked with Armenians, Georgians, Chechens, Ingush, Russians, Tatars, Abkhaz, etc. I am currently working as a Head of mission for Doctors Without Borders. I speak English, French, Russian, and Armenian. Now learning Portuguese!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Would suggest researching property, areas how to buy and what to look out for far more important at this stage than meeting with lawyer, a solicitor or an architect, in Lisbon, firstly because there outside the area your interested in and secondly it's cart before horse


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello canoeman!

I hesitated before posting my request for such contacts, because it seemed to me this was putting the cart before the horse, just as you said, but everywhere I read that one would be wise to meet with a lawyer, a solicitor, and an architect before visiting even your first house... + there this other bit of wisdom: Pick a lawyer from a a region different from the region where you might buy your future property.

After some consideration, I decided it couldn't hurt to meet with a few people before my trip. Also, the possibility of finding a house that would require some works encouraged me to research costs, if only in the most general terms.

I certainly agree with you on this: At this stage what's most important is to discover the country, and compare one region with the other in terms of of what I like: More of this or that... etc. 

Thank you for your input! Very useful, as always!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd agree with CM. 

You'll almost certainly be wasting your time and money if you tie up with lawyers/architects before you find your house.

It's not a problem to look at houses beforehand but not advisable to part with any money before talking to a lawyer & a builder etc. 

FWIW, we used local lawyers & builders and wouldn't hesitate to do so again. Their local knowledge was worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

OK I am convinced. 

//It's not a problem to look at houses beforehand but not advisable to part with any money before talking to a lawyer & a builder etc. //

That's what I was thinking anyway, before I started to doubt. 

Now I'll have time to visit the Museu Calouste Gulbenkian!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots to see in Lisboa so you won't be bored.


----------

